# DAoC



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

does anyone play Dark Age of Camelot? i play on Guinevere in Hibernia. my chars are Selestte, Landailyn, Vinaya, and Sorathien, i'm in the guild Protectors of the Exiled. look me up if you play.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I have friends that play that, but I'm a Worlds of Warcraft and Everquest person.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

played it.. got tired of it.. Moved on


RC


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I play FPS like unreal, quake and call of duty. I find the newer MMORPGs are too much like work.


----------

